

Ask HN: What stocks are you invested in? - vaksel

401K doesn't count
======
SwellJoe
Probably not really on topic here, but:

INTC and GOOG. Bought INTC years ago, it's trended slowly downward ever since.
Bought GOOG just a couple of months ago at close to its current trading price.

Mostly, though I sold all my holdings and lived off of it while starting up my
current company. That's proven a much better investment, more than doubling in
value ever year.

------
lacker
Thousands of them, via index funds.

